# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti protestant >  katoliket

## i krishteri

çfare besojne katoliket edhe çfare nuk besojne katoliket?
doja te dija disa mendime nga ju per katoliket ato qe dini mund ti shprehni!!!

----------


## i krishteri

rrefimi tek prifti apo tek Perendia???

te gjithe ju katoliket mirrni perbaze si rrefim ate qe thote Jezusi tek "gjoni 20:22-23" dhe, si tha keto fjale, hukati(psheretiu) mbi ta edhe tha:<<merrni Frymen e Shenjte!kujt do t'ia falni mekatet, do tu jene te falur, edhe kujt do tua mbani do tu jene te mbajtur!!!
kjo eshte nje pjese e bukur e shkrimit por qe katoliket nuk e kane kuptuar per ke behej fjale.

1- kur Jezusi e tha kete ishte perjudha kur njerezit nuk ishin te krishtere edhe i dergoje ne gjithe boten, d.m.th. tek johebrenjte por edhe tek hebrenjte por d.m.th. tek ata qe nuk kane pranuar krishtin.

2- po te shikojme mire ne mateun 10:14 thuhet e njejta gje me ate te rrefimit "dhe nese dikush nuk ju pret dhe nuk degjone fjalet tuaja, duke dale nga ajoshtepi ose qytet, shkundni pluhurin nga kembet tuaj..." eshte si ajo pjesa "kujt nuk do ja falni nuk do ti jene te falura.."!

3- Qellimi i ardhjes se Jezusit ne toke ishte qe te falte mekatet e njerezve d.m.th. kush ta pranonte te shpetohej edhe ti faleshin mekatet. edhe jo qe te qe te denohej me vdekje.

4- "kujt do tua falni mekatet do tu jene te falura edhe kujt nuk do tua falni do tu jene te mbetura".a kemi neve fuqi qe te falim mekatet e njerezve?krishti po sepse ishte vet Zoti edhe ishte i shenjti, por neve jo sepse nuk jemi Zoti edhe nuk jemi i shenjti(jemi shenjteruar jo sepse e meritonim por sepse eshte hiri i Perendise, ndersa Jezusi ishte eshte edhe do te jete ne perjetesi i shenjte pa prekur mekatin me dore, prandaj Ai ka fuqi te fali mekatet).

5- kete teori te katolikeve bibla e hedh poshte me nje tjeter (d.m.th. e sqaron ate te paren) 1gjoni 1:9 " po te rrefejme mekatet tona(ku duhet it rrefejme?), Ai eshte Besnik edhe i drejte qe te na fale mekatet edhe te na pastroj nga çdo paudhesi". ketu nuk permend as prifterin as peshkoper as papallarer as kardinal as dhjakon por Perendine! n.q.s. ne rrefejme mekatet tek Perendia, AI(Perendia) eshte Besnik edhe i drejte..."!
bibla katolike e italisht(edhe mendoj se ne gjithe boten katolike) ishte shkruar ne nje menyre tjeter: "po te njohim mekatet tona Ai eshte besnik edhe i drejte...". ky perkthim eshte i viti 74 n.q.s nuk gaboj edhe e bene per arsyje sepse qe mos te shikon qe bibla fjalen rrefim e thoshte edhe ne vend tjeter,d.m.th. donin ta fshinin(kam fakte per kete gje per kush nuk beson).

6- njera nga arsyet qe martin luteri kundershtoje(zura ne goje vetem njerin nga protestantet) ishte per blerjen e indulgjences(shitej nje si tip monedhe. kush e blinte nuk kishte nevoje qe te rrefente mekatet sepse ishin te rrefyera aty). arsyeja qe papa i atehershem e hodhi poshte ishte sepse nuk pranoj qe te kthehej  sepse tha qe biblen duhet ta lexonin te gjithe sepse ishte per te gjithe edhe jo vetem per prifterinjte(qe me pase mohonin Perendine me veprat e tyre). ishte vertetuar ajo qe tha Zoti "ju nuk hyni vet edhe nuk lejoni qe te hyjne te tjeret ne mbreterine e qiejve"!!!

7- para disa vitesh nje gje qe me habiti ishte nje thenje e disa katolikerve te nje grupi katolik(riperteritja ne shpirt), thane: te rrefesh mekatet tek prifti nuk eshte e rendesishme por e rendesishme eshte ti rrefeshe te Jezusi drejteperdrejte. ndersa para gati nje muaj papa dha urdher qe mos te behen me rrefime tek prifterinjte veçse ne raste vdekjesh ose rashte te veçanta!!!

Nejse po e mbylle per syt me kaq sepse nuk dua qe pastaj mos te ktheni pergjigje!!!

Zoti ju hapte syte edhe ju frymezofte kur te shkruani!!!

----------


## Seminarist

Or daje, mu me vjen keq per ty!

E ta lumsha or Luter

ja se c'na ke sjell'

kalamoj me emra te krishtere!


Maro njihere kopshtin e masanej fol.A nuk kane turp ata qe pranojne te te japin informacion???

Apo jane mo KALAMOJ SE TY!!!!

----------


## deshmuesi

Nese ti nuk pajtohesh me Biblen, kj eshte problemi yt.
 I krishteri te ka sjelle fakte nga Bibla , Per nje te krishter Fjala e Perndise Bibla eshte mbi cdo gje , mbi cdo tradite dhe doktrine njerezore.
 Perpiqu te diskutosh me vargjet biblike dhe jo me ato te sektit tradicional, te cilat jane thejsht nje "ndryshk" qe e "gryejne " mesimine vertet. Kujdes ne ata qe mesoni te tjeret.
 Sa per Luterin , po te jap nje shembull te njejte me apostullin Pal. Galat:2:11-14:
  Pali e kundershtoi Pjetrin ne sy te te gjtheve, sepse Pjetri eci per nje moment simbas TRADITES  se judenjve.  Pali kur e pa kete 
veperim te Pjetrit, i cili binte ndesh me ungjillin e Krishtit, i tha Pjetrit:
  " Neqofte  se ti, qe je Jude,ron porsi johebrenjte dhe jo si judenjte, perse i detyron joebrenjte qe te rojne si judenjte?" 
  Lexoje kete pasazh , dhe nese ke Sy e Veshe per te kuptuar , kuptoje.
 Te theshe edhe njehere me lart ,ne lidhje me Luterin, bej kujdes kur shan puntorin e Perendise, te cilin Perendia e perdori per kishen e tij. Renia nga besimi fillon ateher kur njeriut i huimbet frika e  Perendise, nese e ka patur. 
 Dy urdherat  e Krishtit jane: Qendroni ne fjalen time dhe qendroni ne lutje.  Te qendrosh ne fjale , do te thote te besh vullnetin e Krishtit, dmth. te besh dashurine e tij , dhe te qendrosh ne lutje do te thote , te presesh Zotin sepse nuk e di oren ne te cilen ai do te vije.
 Deshmuesi.

----------


## Seminarist

Nje tekst te ngjashem me dergoi dhe nje deshmitar,por i jehovait.

Me tha mos fyej Rusellin,punetorin e Zotit.Merr dhe lexo Biblen etj...

Une po ju them,qe luteri eshte nje heretik dhe asgje me teper...,arsyet per kete do ti jape kur te kem kohe.
Pse nukiu pergjigje Nicese.Pa ate ajo Bibel qe ke ne dore nuk ka kuptim,besueshmeri,autencitet....,apo se nuk di gje fare....dhe Luteri e hodhi poshte,jo literarisht,por praktikisht....

I krishteri thua se jep vargje....,por nuk dha nje varg fare te rendesishem ne kete teme nga Letra e Shen Jakovit, te cilen heretiku Luter e quajti letra prej kashte, sepse nuk perkrahte idete e tij te shpetimit me ane te hirit vetem.Apo ti nuk e di kete gje?????!!!!!
Kysh heq nje germe nga fjala e Zotit,ketij do ti hiqet emri nga libri i jetes.
Sa libra hoqi LUTERI??????

She Jakovi thote,se te semuret le te refejne fajet dhe pleqte do te luten per ta dhe do te sherohen....
Apo te krishterit si pelqejne keto vargje..?
I krishteri,pa ditur gje pohon,se peshku ka qene simbol i te krishtereve te pare,dhe kjo e vertetuar historikisht(bibla nuk thote gje...),megjithate eshte e vertete.
Po pse nuk e dini ju qe historikisht Kisha e pare rrefehej publikisht,dmth para te gjithe Kishes,e cila per shkak te rritjes se numrit te besimtareve u thjeshtua tek drejtuesi,plaku i Kishes,pra prifti...dhe Bibla nuk ka nevoje te jape detaje per keto mesime, sic e kemi sqaruar edhe me pare, se nuk e ka ate qellim.

----------


## deshmuesi

Me lejoni qe tju them dicka:
 Une jam i Krishtere dhe ne dore kam te njejten bibel qe kane ortodoksit apo cdo i krishter tjeter. Nuk e di qe M. Luter te kete bere ndonje Bibel ose te kete ndryshuar ndonje gje. Me kete dua te te them se nuk eshte e njejta gje me Rusellin e Deshm.Jehova. Ata kane ndryshuar Bbbilen, dhe perpiqen qe tju trasmetojne bible tjeter njerzve. "hunda"dhe "veshi" nuk jane e njejta gje.
 Du tju pye per dicka: Bibla qe ne  Evangjeliste kemi ne dore , eshte e njejte me biblen qe ju ortodoksit perdorni?  Nese jo me trego se ku ndryshojne.
 Me pas mund te diskutojme me gjeresisht , se pari te vendosim se a kemi te njejten Bibel apo jo.
 Pershendetje Deshmuesi.

----------


## berat96

Martin Luter si cdo njeri tjeter nuk eshte pa mekat.  Ne jeten e tij ai gaboi ne disa gjera, por gjithashtu Perendia e perdori per shume gjera te tjera. Me e rendesishmja nder keto, theksimi i leximit te Bibles dhe venia e Bibles perpara cdo tradite njerezore. Eshte e vertete qe Luteri kishte rezerva ndaj letres se Jakobit (James ne anglisht) duke e quajtur ate "leter kashte" dhe duke e vendosur ne fund te Bibles, sepse ai e keqkuptoi kete leter. Sipas Luterit, ne kete leter shpetimi arrihej nepermjet veprave. Luteri mendonte se ne kete leter veprat, punet e mira viheshin perpara hirit te Perendise. Dhe Luteri e kishte kuptuar shume qarte qe shpetimi eshte dhurate nga Perendia, dhe jo dicka qe mund ta marrim me ane te veprave tona.  Pra, Luteri nuk arriti te kuptonte mesazhin e vertete te letres se Jakobit dhe per rrjedhoje shprehu rezerva ndaj saj.

Por te gjithe njerezit gabojne, shume gabime kane bere edhe udheheqes te tjere te kishes duke filluar nga Pjetri. Por kontributi i Luterit nuk duhet hedhur poshte. Ai theksoi 'sola scriptura', pra, Bibla mbi te gjitha.  


Persa i perket punes se rrefimit. Po jap edhe une mendimin tim sipas asaj qe kam kuptuar nga leximi i Bibles.  E rendesishme eshte qe ne si besimtare t'i rrefejme mekatet tona Perendise.  Ai eshte i degjueshem, dhe na ka premtuar se do te na i fale mekatet.  Nuk eshte e mjaftueshme qe te rrefejme mekatet perpara njerezve dhe jo perpara Perendise.  Keshtu, per shembull, neqoftese dikush e sheh te arsyeshme te rrefeje mekatet e tij perpara nje motre apo vellai ne besim apo perpara nje drejtuesi te kishes kjo eshte mese e pranueshme dhe e mbeshtetur ne Bibel.  Por nese personi nuk shkon perpara Perendise per rrefimin e mekateve, atehere kemi te bejme me nje problem shume serioz.

----------


## deshmuesi

Berati , po pate mundesi sill nje diskutim mbi M.Luter  dhe perse Ortodoksit dhe te tjeret , perpiqen qe ta quajne ate heretik.Dua te di ku eshte heretizmi i tij.
 Faleminderit Deshmuesi i Krishtit.

----------


## Seminarist

Shume bukur...!
Tani a me kupton,kur une them se mos te shprehesh me siguri per mbrojtjen e nje personi, kur nuk e njeh mire dhe per me teper,ne nje shkrim te meparshem, me ke sfiduar me ato 99-tezat(teza kalamajsh...mendimi im, dhe nuk pyes nqs ofendohet njeri)?
Po ta njihje mire Luterin, s'kishe pse te pyesje Beratin per te....,por ketu nuk eshte puna thjesht, se kush di cfare....

Une kam disa verejtje te tjera ne lidhje me keto pika,qe permendi,ti dhe Berati...

Luteri,si gjithkush ka gabimet e tij-thote Berati.
Ti me pyeske nese Biblat tona ndryshojne.
Berati thote, se Zoti e perdori Luterin, qe te theksohej Bibla...,dhe jo ca tradita njerezore(me keto nenkuptohet tradita kishtare s'do mend).
Dhe se nese do rrefehu kujt te duash,rendesi ka qe ta besh para Zotit...


KETU NDAHEN DHE HAPAT TONA.....

UNE MENDOJA SE DO TA KISHIT PAK TE LEHTE TI KUPTONI DISA GJERA....

NE SHKRIMIN PER NICENE,DEL FARE QARTE MENYRA SE SI KISHA E PARE E ORGANIZONTE JETEN, FORMULONTE TE VERTETEN,BESIMIN QE KISHIN, KONCEPTIN PER LETRAT E DHIATES SE RE,LITURGJINE,SAKRAMENTET ETJ,ETJ...
JETA E ETERVE TE KESHILLIT TE NICESE,ATYRE PARA TIJ DHE PAS TIJ,ESHTE NE PERPUTHJE TE PLOTE ME MESIMET KISHTARE ORTHDHOKSE.
GJITHSHKA QE ESHTE E HUAJ PER KETO QE SHKROVA ME SIPER,ESHTE E HUAJ PER VETE KRISHTIN,MESIMIN E TIJ DHE ESHTE HERETIKE.
PIKERISHT KETE BERI LUTERI:-AI E TRAJTOI BIBLEN, SI MUSLIMANET KURANIN,DMTH SI NJE LIBER DOGMATIK,KANUNOR,DHE I VETMI,QE I INTERPRETUAR JEP DOKTRINEN KRISTIANE.
SADOQE DUKET E VERTETE, KY NUK KA QENE MESIMI I KISHES SE PARE,POR NE TE KUNDERT KRISHTI,FJALA E TIJ E LENE E SHKRUAR OSE E TRASHEGUAR GOJARISHT,JETA E APOSTOJVE,ETERVE, SHENJTOREVE,DMTH VETE KISHES-KRISHT KA PERCAKTUAR DOGMAT E KRISHTERA.
DHIATA E RE NUK ESHTE NE GARE ME TRADITEN PER KRYESI,POR AJO VJEN PREJ SAJ,E MBESHTET ATE DHE I JEP AUTORITET.
ME TRADITE NUK KUPTOHET BERJA E BYREKUT,LARJA E DUARVE ETJ ,POR MESIMI I GJALLE I ZOTIT KRISHT QE IU LA APOSTOJVE DHE ETERVE TE KISHES.

PRANDAJ DHE NE NICEA (KUNDER ASAJ QE BERATI THOTE) NUK THANE NE BAZE TE ASAJ QE BIBLA(DHR)THOTE, POR SIPAS ASAJ QE LA VETE ZOTI,ATE QE APOSTOJT NA TRANSMETUAN,DHE QE ETERIT NA MESUAN.......,PRA DUKE U MBESHTETUR NE ZINXHIRIN TRADITE,KU HYJNE DHE LETRAT E DHR, FORMULUAN BESOREN E FAMSHME TE NICESE.
ETERIT E NICESE E PRANUAN, SE MBESHTETUR VETEM NE DHR ESHTE E VESHTIRE TE JUSTIFIKOHEJ BESA E TRINISE, NQS DO TE MOHOHEJ TRADITA....

DHE SE FUNDI, TE NENVLEFTESOSH NJE LETER TE DHR, NUK ESHTE GABIM, POR HEREZI...

PO ASHTU, PER INFORMACION TE DESHMITARIT, LUTERI HOQI 7-LETRA TE DHV, TE KANONIZUARA NGA PO ATA TE KRISHTERE, QE KANONIZUAN LETRAT E DHR.

----------


## berat96

Klodi,

A nuk eshte e rendesishme qe cdo besimtar ta lexoje Biblen perdite? A nuk eshte e rendesishme qe jeten tone ta bazojme ne mesimet Biblike? Por nese dikush, pavaresisht nga pozita qe ka, pretendon per dicka qe bie ne kundershtim me Biblen kujt duhet t'i referohemi? 

Eshte shume e rendesishme qe te thellohemi ne njohjen e Perendise. Eshte e vertete qe per te njohur Perendine kemi nevoje per ndihmen nga besimtaret e tjere, dhe vecanerisht nga drejtuesit e kishave. Por, nese nuk lexojme Biblen nuk jemi duke marre ushqimin e nevojshem sado ndihme te kemi nga njerezit.

Kisha ka shume autoritet, kjo s'ka pike dyshimi.  Por kisha nuk mund te dali mbi Biblen - nese kisha meson dicka qe eshte gabim ne lidhje me Biblen, atehere kisha gabon.  


Tradita eshte shume e rendesishme. Por duhet te kemi parasysh se tradita ndryshon nga kohe ne kohe. Shume gjera shtohen e shume te tjera hiqen.  Gjithashtu, tradita varet edhe nga koha, vendi, dhe ata qe e formulojne traditen. A mund te thuash se ne keto 2000 vjet, tradita nuk ka gabuar asnjehere?  

Me kupto drejt. Nuk dua te hedh poshte traditen, por ne te njejten kohe, nuk mund te hedh poshte Biblen si pike referimi. Bibla eshte shkopi mates.

Per sqarim:
Nuk e di nese e kuptove qarte se cfare doja te thosha ne lidhje me rrefimin.
Po e permbledh me nje fjali: Nese dikush rrefehet perpara njerezve dhe jo perpara Zotit, rrefimi i tij nuk eshte i plote.

Ne lidhje me Nicean, padyshim qe tradita luajti rol shume te rendesishem. Por gjithashtu, ne ate kohe shkrimi i librave kishte perfunduar, vecse formalizimi i tyre ne nje liber te vetem nuk ishte bere plotesisht. Edhe midis eterve te Kishes ka pasur diskutime ne lidhje me letra te ndryshme. Me sa kam lexuar une, te pakten ungjijte ishin te vendosur. Keshtu, kur ne komentet ne lidhje me Nicean kur iu referova shkrimeve, kisha ndermend Dhjaten e Vjeter si dhe ungjijte e letrat e tjera qe ne ate kohe ishin te vendosura.  Keshtu, pjesemarresit ne ate diskutim u bazuan si ne shkrime, ashtu edhe ne tradite.  Por, pyetja e Drites kishte te bente me gjoja djegie ungjijsh, me percaktimin e tyre etj., gjera te cilat nuk u diskutuan ne Nicea. Ceshtja e kanonizimit eshte ceshtje tjeter, qe nuk lidhet me Nicean.

----------


## deshmuesi

Me vjen keq qe me gjykon dhe me thua se nuk e njoh Luterin.
Me duhet tju drejtoj disa pyetje.  Nese do mund ti pergjigjesh.
   #-Perse Perendia i tha Mojsiut , qe ta shkruaje fjalen e Zotit?
  #- Perse Perendia e Shkrojti fjaln e tij?
   # Fjala doli prej tradites , apo tradita erdhi prej fjeles?
  #-Krishti tha : qendroni ne fjale apo ne tradite?
  #- Krishti tha : dilni e predikoni Ungjillin apo traditen?
  #- Kush ndryshon : Tradita apo fjala e Perendise?
 # -Kush shpreh vullnetine Perendise , tradita , apo fjale e shkrojtur?
  # cila eshte me e rendesihme Tradita apo Fjala.?
   #-Njeriu shpeton me ane te berjes se , tradites , apo me ane te zbatimit te fjales se Perndise.
  # Nese tradita shkon ne te kundert te Perendise , cili eshte "mjeti mates "?
   # Perese Jezusi i tha satanit ne shkretetire , kur ai e tundoi tri here : "Eshte shkrojtur". Perse Pikerisht Jezusi ju referua Shkrimit dhe jo tradites?
    # Perese hebrenjte, kur digjonin Lajmin e mire te predikuar prej apostujve , shkonin dhe i verifikonin ato qe ata thoshin ne lidhje me Krishtin, me Shkrimet e Shenjta, dhe me pas bindeshin per te verteten?
 Mbase Lista eshte shume e madhe, por une mendoj se jane mjaft. gjithashtu , ju bera dhe nje pyetje: Bibla e juaj eshte ndryshe nga ajo e evangjelisteve? Do te kisha deshire qe te prononcoheshe. Sa perqind ze  Bibla  ne besimin tend dhe sa perqind ze Tradita?
 Deshmuesi i Krishtit.

----------


## i krishteri

1- kur dikush nuk e ka pranuar Jezusin ne jeten e vet personalisht por ka lindur ne nje familje te krishtere edhe mendon sepse eshte llogjike qe eshte i krishtere pa kuptuar qe Perendia nuk ka niper por bij. nuk kam pare kurre ne bibel qe apostujt te predikojne qe mjafton te lindesh ne nje familje te krishtere po thote pali (veprat 16:31)"beso ne Zotin Jezus edhe do te shpetohesh ti edhe shtepia jote"!

2- kur dikush nuk e lexon biblen çdo dite eshte logjike qe flet keshtu sepse po te lexoje çdo dite biblen, ajo i hap syte edhe e rrit shpirterisht edhe nuk i le kalamak shiprteror(njeriu nuk ha vetem njehere ne jave buke por çdo dite biles tre here ne jave, e njejta gje duhet te jete per shpirtin qe te haje te pakten njehere ne dite). ne Jozueun 1:8 thuhet "Ky libri i ligjit mos u ndafte kurre nga goja jote por mendohu per te dite edhe nate, duke kerkuar te veprosh simbas te gjitha atyre qe jane shkruar, sepse atehere do te keshe sukses ne veprimet e tua edhe atehere do te perparosh" ose lexo zbulesa 1:3!

3- kur dikush nuk lutet ç do dite nuk mund ti kuptoje keto gjera sepse po te lutesh çdo dite per ate qe lexon edhe qe Perendia te te mbushe me fryme te shenjte do te jeshe ndryshe edhe jo tradicionalist por shpirteror. te lutesh do te thote qe ti te komunikosh me Atin tend shpirteror (jo priftin por Perendine)!!!
1thesalonikasit 5:17 "lutuni pa pushim"!!!

kush i ka keto gjera çdo dite atehere >Perendia jeton ne te ndersa kush nuk i ka mos sot neser do te thyhet sepse nuk i ka besuar jeten e vet Perendise por vetevetes edhe traditave!!!

per te gjithe: bejini ùçdo dite te gjitha keto edhe me pase flisni per Perendine sepse kush nuk i ka bere keto, qe jane fakti biblike edhe jo gjera te shpikura nga une, do te jetoje perdite Perendine edhe jeta e tije do te ndryshoje. thuhet ate qe syte nuk kane pare ate qe veshet nuk kane degjuar, ate qe nuk ka hyre ndonjehere ne zemren e njeriut eshte ajo qe Perendia ka pergatitur per ata qe e duan. te duash Perendine eshte ajo qe thote Jezusi: "nese medoni  vini veshin fjaleve te mia" gjoni 14:15!!!

Zoti ju bekofte!!!

----------


## Seminarist

O i KRISHTER,ME DUKESH SI PUNONJES KARITASI ME KETO PARULLA ITALIANE!

----------


## i krishteri

1- une jam vetem puntori i Perendise edhe jo i njerezve.

2- vi re se çfare thone ato qe ti i quhan parrulla!!!

3- fotove viju veshin se jane te rendesishme edhe jane marre nga Bibla, Fjala e Perendise!!!

4- viju veshin edhe atyre qe shkruajta sepse edhe ato jane te rendesishme!!!

Zoti te bekofte!!! :buzeqeshje:   :buzeqeshje:   :buzeqeshje:

----------


## deshmuesi

Kam vene re dicka tek personi juaj, kur ju ballafaqoheni me te verteten , nuk jepni pergjigje, ose  filloni te talleni. Mbase je i vogel por kur diskutojme per Perendine , eshte e udhes qe te jesh serioz  .
Sa per ju i Krishteri , mos u lodh me  kot, nuk e di se sa e njeh orthodoksine , por nese e njeh shume shpejt dote heqesh dore se ju predikuari.  Kam jetuar per nje vit ne gjysem ne Greqi dhe i pashe me syte e mija  se si i perndiqnin ortodokset , ata qe besonin plotesiht vetem tek Shkrimi i Shenjta Bila.
 Perpiqu te kuptosh shembelltyren e Farembjellesit.
 Deshmuesi i Krishtit.

----------


## Seminarist

Deshmues!

Per mendimin tim, je si gjithnje larg......shume larg...!!!!!

As nuk me njeh, as ke mundesine te vleresosh njohurine time per cdo gje...

Po te them, se nuk e kam zakon te fshihem pas miresjelljesh te kota, qe ju i vishni me vargje biblike.....

Sa per te verteten, o Zot, ju te lodhni shume!

Nuk e di nga ju vjen kjo fryme shurdherie, verberie dhe nje kokefortesie e miresjellte....

Ti me ballafaqonke mua me te VERTETEN????

Megjithate ja ku jam....shume kem per te thene , e kohe pak....,por me kujtohet nje ungjillor, qe ne hapat e pare te tij me afrimin ne krishterimin e vetem te vertete ortodoks, pa ne gjume, se ishte me bashkesine e tij ungjillore,shoket e shoqet e tij,Papritmas ai shikon siper vetes dy re,njera e madhe dhe tjetra me e vogel, qe i rrinte ne te djathe.Qe te dyja i leshuan drite,dhe ai i emocionuar ua tregonte shokeve qe ta shihnin.Por ata dhe pse shihnin qiellin, nuk mundnin te shinin rete, teper te dukshme.

Ky djale qe sot eshte ortodoks, deshmon per ju, se ne pergjithsi, dhe pse perdorni SHKRIMET, nuk keni aftesine e shikimt dhe degjimit, por vetem pretendoni se i keni.

Sa per te krishterin, shko e pyet ndonje ne Itali per padre Pion, qe te kuptosh cdo te thote te jesh i rilindur....

Sa per ty deshmu's,ORTODOKSINE e perfaqeson vete ekzistenca e SHKRIMIT TE SHENJTE, qe ju po e diskretitoni...,e perfaqesojne eterit e shenjte te keshillave ekumenike.....,po e le me kaq.....!

----------


## Seminarist

Hipokrizi!!!!! Apo hipokrizi ????? 

A i lexoni pergjigjet tuaja? Po pohimet qe beni? Jeni te pabesueshem !!!!!!!!!

Une kam shkruajtur prej nje muaji te gjitha pergjigjet e pyetjeve, qe ju me beni....,dhe per ironi, ju pergjigjeni te kuptoj por s'te marr vesh...

E pranojme traditen, por se pranojme njekohesisht....(ec e merre vesh...)

a) Cilen TRADITE pranokeni ju? Ma thoni konkretisht...!

b) Cilen TRADITE s'pranokeni ju? Ma thoni konkretisht...!

c)Per cilen TRADITE jam shprehur une, se pa te Dhiata e Re s'ka autoritet? Ma thoni konkretisht....!

Pohimet jane radikale.Tradita, ajo gojore dhe e shkruar, eshte ajo qe solli ne drite Dhiaten e Re. Eterit e Kishes, ne kanonizimin e Dhiates se Re, Dogmave te Trinise etj, nuk thane, bazuar ne studimin biblik qe beme, por bazuar ne ate qe Zoti Krisht na la,ate qe Apostojt na transmetuan, ate qe Eterit e Kishes na transmetuan, edhe neve pohojme...Pra me fjale te tjera, i dhane autoritet zinxhirit TRADITE, ku hyn dhe Dhiata e Re. 

Pyetjet qe ju beni, se ne eshte tradita apo shkrimi te parat, nuk kane vend dhe kuptim, per te krishteret e pare.
Une e kam thene shpesh here kete, por ju pyesni perseri, se nuk degjoni dhe shikoni......!!!!!!

PERSE.....?????

----------


## i krishteri

1- Fjala e Perendise u kthye ne nje tradite sepse njerezit nuk e besojne edhe ne te njejten kohe shtuan edhe disa te tjera, tashme u be qe u be tradite nuk bene ndonje ndryshim po te shtohet ndonje tjeter(ajo e te nxjerrit te nje ikone ose statuje  ne xhiro qe italianet i thone processione).

2- kur dikush nxjerre nje tradite(lutja e te shenjteve).dje fola me nje italian qe tha une kam vene bast me Atin Pio(padre Pio), nuk e di se e kini degjuar. e bene te shenjte keto vite.po ju tregoj nje rast:
ne spitalin e foggia-s u shtrua nje person edhe e operuan sa u shtrua sepse kishte bere nje aksident me motorr. doktori u tha prinderve qe nuk mbetet asnje gje tjeter veçse te luteni. Une e degjova(isha afer)edhe fillova te lutesha. pas dy oresh erdhi doktori edhe tha qe djali eshte jasht rrezikut edhe emoragjija i ishte ndalur(nuk rrithte me gjak). aty afer ndodhej nje grua qe besonte ne (padre Pio) edhe me tha, ky djale u sherua sepse une iu luta padre pios. Une e degjove edhe i thashe, degjo me vemendje, djali u sherua sepse ishte Perendia qe e sheroji edhe jo padre pio. ajo ngulte kembe ne ate te sajen.
me kete doja te te thosha qe traditat shtremberojne Perendine!

3- kush ishte ajo qe tha Jezusi ne gjonin 14:15 "po te me doni, degjoni urdherimet e mia". kush jane urdherimet e Jezusit ato qe thote kisha katolike edhe ortodokse apo atoqe thote bibla?
nje nga gabimet qe kisha katolike ka bere qe ka ndare fjalen e Perendise ne sakramente (gjera te rendesishme edhe jo te rendesishme mbi fjalen e Perendise). Une di qe bibla eshte nje sakrament edhe po ti heqesh nje pjese nuk eshte sakrament.po te tregoj se çfare beri nje i krishtere me nje deshmimtare te jehovait. çdo rresht te bibles qe nuk pranonte ky deshmimtari, i krishteri e griste edhe keshtu harriti tek 20 faqe te grisura. ne funde i krishteri i tha, "na biblen tende(pa 20 faqe) edhe mos mu duk me perpara syve edhe te me thash qe ju kini biblen"! te njejten gje them edhe per fetaret qe thone shume gjera por nuk bazohen ne fjalen e Perendise por ne traditat e njerezve.

4- per çfare flet Jezusi ne markun 7:6-9. sikur ti njihnit keto rreshta ju fetaret do te dinit me teper per Perendine por ngaqe nuk i njohni sepse nuk njihni siç duhet Jezusin!!!

Zoti ju hapte syte!!!

----------


## Seminarist

Deshmus! merru pak me te krishterin, se po ju del nga duart!

Ketu ne Angli shume thone for Christ's sake **** off!

Mos valle per kete une s'duhet te besoje Krishtin?????

THIRRI TRUNIT, E JO CTHURRE TRUNIN!

E keqkuptu' shprehjen!

----------


## i krishteri

o klodi ndoshta ti nuk ke pergjigje edhe flet keshtu. ato qe thashe jane te verteta edhe jo genjeshtra. po ti shikosh me nje sy shpirteror do te shikosh shume gjera
Duhet te dishe se ku nje person nuk bene ato qe kam permendur para disa kohesh:
1- te pranosh personalisht Jezusin
2- leximin e bibles perdite
3- lutja perdite
4- te marresh pjese ne tamiet javore edhe ne sherbesa atehere ti do te udhehiqesh nga Perendia. 

Mire foli Zoti Jezus per ju edhe eshte e then me perpara nga profeti isaia "ky popull me buze me nderon por zemra e tyre rri larg meje. por me kot me bejne nje kult, duke mesuar doktrina, te cilat jane porosi nga njerezit duke lene pas dore, pra, urdherimet e Perendise, ju i permbaheni tradites se njerezve.larje brokash edhe kupash...ju jini te shkathet per te anuluar urdherimin e Perendise, per te zbatuar traditen tuaj".
kjo eshte shkruar ne markun 7:6-9!!!

Zoti te hapte syte edhe te ruafte ne keto dite sepse jane te veshtira

----------

